# How do I become a PB "Doctor"?



## Nse007 (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi all, 

Maybe I'm dumb but could someone tell me exactly how I move up from being a "Puritan Board Freshman" to a sophomore to a junior? Is based soley on how long I've been on the sight or by how many posts I put up or what?

Many Thanks


----------



## Coram Deo (Jan 27, 2008)

Dr. Nse, 

Dude, it is how many posts you post..... I believe 1000 post is Junior, which I am 50 post away from... 





Nse007 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Maybe I'm dumb but could someone tell me exactly how I move up from being a "Puritan Board Freshman" to a sophomore to a junior? Is based soley on how long I've been on the sight or by how many posts I put up or what?
> 
> Many Thanks


----------



## Zenas (Jan 27, 2008)

I wanna know how to be a super mod.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 27, 2008)

I don't know if this is still the rule but previously the criteria to advance from one level to another was as follows:

Puritanboard Freshman 1 Posts
Puritanboard Sophmore 500 Posts
Puritanboard Junior 1000 Posts
Puritanboard Senior 2000 Posts
Puritanboard Graduate 3000 Posts
Puritanboard Postgraduate 4000 Posts
Puritanboard Professor 5000 Posts
Puritanboard Doctor 6000 Posts

http://www.puritanboard.com/f58/freshman-sophmore-et-al-20299/

On the subject of moderators, see here:

The PuritanBoard - FAQ: Reading and Posting Messages


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 27, 2008)

> Becoming a moderator for a specific forum is usually rewarded to users who are particularly helpful and knowledgeable in the subject of the forum they are moderating.



Or you "look" like a bouncer! (lol)


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 27, 2008)

Nse007 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Maybe I'm dumb but could someone tell me exactly how I move up from being a "Puritan Board Freshman" to a sophomore to a junior? Is based soley on how long I've been on the sight or by how many posts I put up or what?
> 
> Many Thanks





I wondered that when I first joined as well; but viewing user profiles helped me to figure it out. Now I am a senior.


----------



## tdowns (Jan 27, 2008)

*Time/Post formula....*

I think we need a Time + Post formula for advancement. Say, minimum posts per year, maybe 25...about two a month, and year, equals, up a grade.....for those that read 'em all, but don't post that much......I'm ready to 

All good though.....just a fun thought!!!!!


----------



## brymaes (Jan 27, 2008)

tdowns007 said:


> I think we need a Time + Post formula for advancement. Say, minimum posts per year, maybe 25...about two a month, and year, equals, up a grade.....for those that read 'em all, but don't post that much......I'm ready to
> 
> All good though.....just a fun thought!!!!!


I agree!


----------



## blhowes (Jan 27, 2008)

Remember,


----------



## blhowes (Jan 27, 2008)

Posting meaningless


----------



## blhowes (Jan 27, 2008)

posts just to increase


----------



## blhowes (Jan 27, 2008)

your post count


----------



## blhowes (Jan 27, 2008)

is frowned upon!


----------



## Zenas (Jan 27, 2008)

Hmm, can I do that too?

+1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 27, 2008)

I frown upon blhowes


----------



## blhowes (Jan 27, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> I frown upon blhowes



Nse', see what I mean?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 27, 2008)

blhowes said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > I frown upon blhowes
> ...



Any excuse to increase your post count.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jan 27, 2008)

Then, of course, there is "the power of the dark side" -- that *hideous strength* available to the _éminence grise_ to manipulate the count to read...



anything he wants it to


----------



## blhowes (Jan 27, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> blhowes said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel Ritchie said:
> ...



<pondering>

Should I respond and defend my integrity and risk further frowning down upon, or should I not respond and just let the cheap shots, the purpose of which is to just increase the perpetrator's post count, continue??

</pondering.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 27, 2008)

Mark Twain famously observed: "Never pick a fight with anyone who buys ink by the barrel." The up-to-date revision is as follows: “Never pick a fight with a person who writes in his pajamas.” On the PB, the line should read: "Never pick a fight with a person higher up than you on the post count pecking order, especially with a 'Moderator.'"


----------



## Herald (Jan 27, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Mark Twain famously observed: "Never pick a fight with anyone who buys ink by the barrel." The up-to-date revision is as follows: “Never pick a fight with a person who writes in his pajamas.” On the PB, the line should read: "Never pick a fight with a person higher up than you on the post count pecking order, especially with a 'Moderator.'"



Certain Baptists have learned not to pick a fight with Rich. Amazing things happen to tag lines and avatars. "Can't we all just get along?"


----------



## moral necessity (Jan 27, 2008)

I wonder if we can be made to repeat a grade level again? You know, for being premil or something for an extended amount of time? 

Just kidding, my premil brothers!


----------



## turmeric (Jan 27, 2008)

Hmmm, was that a suggestion?


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 27, 2008)

I think it's still the same. I just hit 3000 and graduated.


----------



## moral necessity (Jan 27, 2008)

turmeric said:


> Hmmm, was that a suggestion?



No suggestion. Just messing with my Premil friends.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 27, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> On the subject of moderators, see here:
> 
> The PuritanBoard - FAQ: Reading and Posting Messages



That policy is a little out of date. I will addend to it what I believe are some of the additional "essential" in choosing Mods and Admins:

1. Cold, hard cash.

After that criteria, we're really looking for a mixture of mods that satisfy a breadth of traits to keep the Puritanboard attractive to a wide audience:

2. A Mod that everybody wants to be friends with: Bawb, Randy

3. Some super-smart guy that reminds everybody else that they're not as studied in Reformed Theology as the people in their Churches think: Contra_Mundum

4. A Mod that will make sure we don't get too lax in allowing too many "posers" to join the PuritanBoard: wsw201

5. A woman to keep this place from sinking into being just a male lockerroom: turmeric

6. A few Baptists to keep the peasants from revolting.

7. A youngster whose hair we like to tussle now and again and pinch his cheeks but, deep down, we're thinking: "Boy was I an idiot when I was 21....": Me Died Blue

8. Some guy from the Northwest to prove that they're not all going to be cast into the lake of fire but, still, there's just something edgy and anti-establishment about even the believin' ones: victorbravo

9. A guy from Arkansas to prove that not everybody from the deep, deep South thinks smokin', drinkin', card-playin', and baby-sprinklin' is of the Devil and is convinced that Christianity was founded by Billy Graham: joshua


----------



## Grymir (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey, I'm in the PCUSA, I should get a special indulgence. (of course, #3 above would apply because, well it is a PCUSA church. If I have to hear Barth quoted in a nice way in a sermon again I'm gonna barfth.)


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 28, 2008)

joshua said:


> Grymir said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, I'm in the PCUSA, I should get a special indulgence. (of course, #3 above would apply because, well it is a PCUSA church. If I have to hear Barth quoted in a nice way in a sermon again I'm gonna barfth.)
> ...


----------



## turmeric (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey, not fair! The poor guy's new! Hope you can take a joke, Grymir!!

It IS pretty funny!


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 28, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> 6. A few Baptists to keep the peasants from revolting.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 28, 2008)

> PCUSA Liberal Hippie Guy Who Loves Him Some Barth Theology and What Not!!



Grymir,

Don't freak, brother. One of the omnipotent ones changed mine to say that I loved Joel "Heresy R Us" Osteen (  ). A little hazing is probably to be expected in the PB frat house.


----------



## Grymir (Jan 28, 2008)

OK y'all. That's not right, using my information against me, but I'm used to it. Barth of all people, heck, if my church saw it I would be crown as the next Pastor with a gazillion dollar pay check  instead of my usual treatment  Heck, Moody would give me an honorary doctorate if I affirmed such things!!!


----------



## Grymir (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh please, oh please, I'm beggin, I've covered myself with sackcloth and ashes. I've repented. I'll even say 5 hail mary's. Change me back. I do have and am considering switching my full time Bible from my great KJV to my new 1599 Geneva Bible. That should earn me a few points!!


----------



## Grymir (Jan 28, 2008)

Ahh, No more Barth! May God pimp the vestments of the mighty person who changed me back to my normal judgemental self !!!! May his church be filled with true Christians and not fakes!!


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 28, 2008)

There should be a new title for Andrew. He's been a Doctor forever. He must be approaching the status of demiurge very soon. At least, Seraphim or Cheribim.


----------



## Herald (Jan 28, 2008)

> 6. A few Baptists to keep the peasants from revolting.



Yep. We Baptists mods are a result of affirmative action.


----------



## Herald (Jan 28, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> There should be a new title for Andrew. He's been a Doctor forever. He must be approaching the status of demiurge very soon. At least, Seraphim or Cheribim.



Do we have any proof that Andrew's not a bot?


----------



## jawyman (Jan 28, 2008)

I

never

knew

it

was

based

on

the

number

of

posts

I

posted.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 28, 2008)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> BobVigneault said:
> 
> 
> > There should be a new title for Andrew. He's been a Doctor forever. He must be approaching the status of demiurge very soon. At least, Seraphim or Cheribim.
> ...



Actually, Andrew is a Puritanboard Search feature with posting capabilities. If I can't find it I go ask him. And he usually pulls through for me.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 28, 2008)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> BaptistInCrisis said:
> 
> 
> > BobVigneault said:
> ...


----------



## Herald (Jan 28, 2008)

Jeff, thou shalt not tempt the board administrator with senseless posts. Don't say you weren't warned.


----------



## jawyman (Jan 28, 2008)




----------

